# seeking 1 HIPPY STINX



## fortheloveofsnow (Oct 27, 2006)

I only have one, would love to have a pair. 179cm.


----------



## Rushis Right (Jan 3, 2006)

Check out nederland, I'm sure there a plenty of stinky hippies laying around looking for a partner. :lol:


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

I think teletips and tgr both have a "single ski" thread, might try posting there.

Here's TGR's thread: http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17381&page=9


----------

